# [Popularity Contest] Best Metroidvania of All Time - Discussion



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2019)

:metroid

Hey folks. Welcome to the first of hopefully many Popularity Contests hosted in the Arcade. It is our little personal hall of fame if you will. Where we pick out the best and perhaps even the worst of what our glorious hobby has to offer.​
First off, we're doing a popularity contest of a sub-genre that is very dear to me. More technically and broadly defined to be known as 2D Sidescrolling Action Adventure games, Metroidvanias add a little spark to the usual linear design of 2D Action Adventures. Such as a wild emphasis on exploring and back tracking, and also an unhealthy obsession with secret passages/rooms and Easter eggs.

So how will this work? In order to spark discussion and controversy, I have decided it would be best if the contest would work as a knock out brackets style contest. Where games, depending on the randomized draw, will have to face each other and our Arcade residents will get to decide which is the better game in each round. It's true that this might lead to early eliminations of huge titles, but it might also give some lesser known games some exposure.

I'll be sure to explain further once I've penned down all nominations. *As of now, you can nominate a maximum of three titles*. This is to give a chance to your fellow nerds to nominate their favorites as well. There's no current limit to how many nominations can enter the contest. But it's probably better to keep it at an even number for better balancing. *Also, note that nominations will officially end at the 21st of November, 2019.* So be sure to nominate before that.

If you're not sure as to what constitutes as a Metroidvania game, mind the integral key features of every Metroidvania game to date:

-Action-Adventure style gameplay/combat
-Huge Emphasis on Exploration
-Huge Emphasis on Backtracking
-Huge Emphasis on gaining new abilities to progress through previously inaccessible areas

Please note the visuals can really be any type. We've had pixels, 2D, and even 2.5D style graphics for these games. So graphics are not really any part of criteria.

With that, our first Popularity Contest can begin. I heavily encourage discussion, and most of all having fun with this whole thing. And also please, any feedback is very much welcomed.

BUT ENOUGH TALK... HAVE AT YOU!

Important Notice



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think I should've been clearer.
> 
> Yagami already nominated the bolded so they're already in. Try nominating games that weren't nominated before.



Only nominate games that weren't nominated before.

*Nominated Games:*

Super Metroid
Casltevania Symphony of the Night
Metroid : Zero Mission
Hollow Knight
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Metroid Fusion
Castlevania: Circle of the Moon
La Mulana
La Mulana 2
AM2R: Another Metroid 2 Remake
Shantae & The Pirate's Curse
Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
Blasphemous
Control
Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight
Ori and the Blind Forest
Batman: Arkham City
Salt and Sanctuary
Casltevania: Aria of Sorrow
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Dead Cells
Touhou Luna Nights
Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order
Axiom Verge
Darksiders
Shadow Complex
Guacamelee
Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance
Metroid: Samus Returns
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Casltevania: Portrait of Ruin
Dust: An Elysian Tail

*And with that nominations are officially closed! Keep a look out for a couple of first round threads later today.*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2019)

*Matches list*​*First Round:*
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]

*Round of 16*
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
[CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]

*Quarterfinals*
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]

*Semifinals*
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]

*Finals*
 [CLOSED]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2019)

*:metroidBonus info and stats:metroid*​
_*Castlevania Symphony of the Night* had the most total votes throughout the contest, with *50* votes in total.

*Castlevania Symphony of the Night *had the most total votes in a single round in the First Round beating Castlevania Portrait of Ruin, with *14 *votes to nothing. 

Out every multi-game series nominated, The *Castlevania* series had the most nominated games in the contest, with *7 *titles in total.

Out every multi-game series nominated, The *Metroid *series had the most total votes throughout the contest, with *126 *votes in total.

The *PC Platform* had the most games nominated for, with *20 *games in total, making it the ideal Metroidvania machine in terms of quantity.

The *Game Boy Advance* had the most exclusive games nominated for, with *6* games in total.

The *Game Boy Advance* had the most exclusive games voted for, with *84 *votes in total.  

*Castlevania Portrait of Ruin* and *Dust An Elysian Tail* are both tied for receiving the least votes, with *0 *votes each.

Out every multi-game series nominated, The *Guacamelee *series had the least amount of votes throughout the contest, with *1* single vote in total._


*If you're interested in more stats, kindly ask for them in this thread. *



Draws for each round


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 16, 2019)

* Castlevania : Symphony of the night
* Metroid : Zero Mission
* Super Metroid

Period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2019)

Super Metroid
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Hollow Knight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> *Super Metroid*
> *Castlevania: Symphony of the Night*
> Hollow Knight



I think I should've been clearer. 

Yagami already nominated the bolded so they're already in. Try nominating games that weren't nominated before.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2019)

This sounds like it's worth a few laughs and shitposts. You voting too, Khris?

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Metroid Fusion
Castlevania: Circle of the Moon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I think I should've been clearer.
> 
> Yagami already nominated the bolded so they're already in. Try nominating games that weren't nominated before.



In that case let me add these two beasts:


AM2R: Another Metroid 2 Remake
Shantae & The Pirate's Curse
It's hard for me to pick between Zero Mission and Fusion, and I'm pretty sure someone else will nominate those two anyway so for now I'd like to add Shantae to the mix. Pirate's Curse was really fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2019)

La Mulana
La Mulana 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2019)

Bloodstained and Control

Everyone else can fuck off, bye.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2019)

Krory said:


> Control



Not sure if it constitutes as a Metroidvania. @Deathbringerpt or anyone that played it, thoughts?


----------



## Vino (Nov 17, 2019)

is dark souls's interconnected world considered?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This sounds like it's worth a few laughs and shitposts.



Am taking this seriously. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> You voting too, Khris?



Sure. I'm holding out till deadline to fill out the missing brackets. And then I'll vote later for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2019)

Vino said:


> is dark souls's interconnected world considered?



I'd like to think Soulsborne is the evolution for Metroidvanias that developed into its own subgenre. So I'd like to keep those kind of games for another Popularity Contest.


----------



## Vino (Nov 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd like to think Soulsborne is the evolution for Metroidvanias that developed into its own subgenre. So I'd like to keep those kind of games for another Popularity Contest.


then I go with *Blasphemous*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not sure if it constitutes as a Metroidvania. @Deathbringerpt or anyone that played it, thoughts?





Jesus Christ, this place got significantly dumber since I left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2019)

Krory said:


> Jesus Christ, this place got significantly dumber since I left.



I didn't play it, so I'll need to know why it's considered a Metroidvania. 

Also, chill.


----------



## Vino (Nov 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't play it, so I'll need to know why it's considered a Metroidvania.
> 
> Also, chill.


it has an interconnected world and you have to backtrack to areas in order to progress and find new stuff.

what'd i do?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2019)

Vino said:


> it has an interconnected world and you have to backtrack to areas in order to progress and find new stuff.
> 
> what'd i do?



Alright. I guess the Arkham games can be considered now as well.


----------



## Vino (Nov 17, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alright. I guess the Arkham games can be considered now as well.


yeah, like i said, bloodborne also has an interconnected world but its still a new genre by now.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 17, 2019)

Arkham _Asylum _is arguably a metroidvania, souls definitely isn't.

The former is a maze which requires gadgets to traverse. Things like the zipline or the hookshot or the explosive gel are movement or general problem solving tools which also happen to open up paths. Your traversal in souls is not blocked by your inability to, say, double jump.

I haven't played Control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 17, 2019)

Metroid Prime 
Metroid Prime 2
Metroid Prime 3 





...Naw, just kidding. here are my real ones:


Momodora: Reverie Under the Moonlight
Ori and the Blind Forest

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Arkham _Asylum _is arguably a metroidvania, souls definitely isn't.
> 
> The former is a maze which requires gadgets to traverse. Things like the zipline or the hookshot or the explosive gel are movement or general problem solving tools which also happen to open up paths. Your traversal in souls is not blocked by your inability to, say, double jump.
> 
> I haven't played Control.




100% this
It's not just backtracking/interconnected world, you need to unlock new abilities to traverse said world, not just keys


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 17, 2019)

Batman: Arkham _Asylum_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 17, 2019)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

That's the only one I played tho


----------



## Gin (Nov 17, 2019)

salt and sanctuary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2019)

Since nobody mentioned it yet I’ll throw in Aria of Sorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Gin said:


> salt and sanctuary


notthin personnel kid *shoots twice*


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> worst boss for me tho was definitely the witch of the lake
> 
> literally died 30+ times to her and many of those deaths came from that one spell where she shoots a big ball forward that then proceeds to turn into a barrage of tracking bullshit
> 
> needless to say, i was quite happy when i  eventually beat her


bitch of the lake was quite easy for me cause i had a huge space where i can just dodge and hit her when the time comes, sure died a few times but the husk was hella annoying cause it was a tight corridor and enemies from the map (skeletons and witches) could help the boss


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2019)

Vino said:


> bitch of the lake was quite easy for me cause i had a huge space where i can just dodge and hit her when the time comes, sure died a few times but the husk was hella annoying cause it was a tight corridor and enemies from the map (skeletons and witches) could help the boss





did you beat the unspeakable deep? i never did

best i did was getting him to like, two-thirds health before he proceeded to lolnope my ass


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2019)

and i wasnt bout to keep restarting just to beat him


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> did you beat the unspeakable deep? i never did
> 
> best i did was getting him to like, two-thirds health before he proceeded to lolnope my ass


I did but I cant speak about it, its too deep.


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2019)

Vino said:


> I did but I cant speak about it, its too deep.



it aint that deep son let it go


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> and i wasnt bout to keep restarting just to beat him


only boss that actually gave me a bit of trouble is the dragon kraken before the final boss. fucker has infinite amount of HP in NG+ and its frustrating af


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> it aint that deep son let it go


thats what she said


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2019)

Vino said:


> only boss that actually gave me a bit of trouble is the dragon kraken before the final boss. fucker has infinite amount of HP in NG+ and its frustrating af



dragon kraken is one of the better fights (the best of the kraken fights at least)

definitely one of the coolest looking bosses

got some neat lore too


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> dragon kraken is one of the better fights (the best of the kraken fights at least)
> 
> definitely one of the coolest looking bosses
> 
> got some neat lore too


the part where he uses his triden to electro me is the most annoying shit ever


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2019)

Man, I should've picked other games since CVs and Metroids were bound to be chosen. OH WELL. 



Krory said:


> Jesus Christ, this place got significantly dumber since I left.



Stop acting like a little bitch just because fucking no one played Control, Krory. And its Metroidvania aspects are pretty fucking minimal, at that. But if we're counting Blasphemous, might as well count Control too.


----------



## Tri (Nov 18, 2019)

hollow knight

edit: I didn’t actually read the thread before nominating


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, I should've picked other games since CVs and Metroids were bound to be chosen. OH WELL.



So far my nominations are also Metroids and CVs, but I am holding out hoping people nominate them so I can add other stuff.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 18, 2019)

Castlevania: dawn of sorrow 
Dead cells (one of my favourites )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd like to think Soulsborne is the evolution for Metroidvanias that developed into its own subgenre. So I'd like to keep those kind of games for another Popularity Contest.


Dark Souls is the evolution of the subgenre.

Platformer -> Metroidvanias-> Souls like!
STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 19, 2019)

Souls-like seems to have a lot more in common with Diablo. it's more about grabbing stuff to increase your power while going through a mostly combat-focused set of areas to beat the game. they're similar in how they handle their boss battles, but it's a lot more of a numbers game. Correct me if I'm wrong, but opening up new areas in most souls I've played so far's happened through combat as a result of checking areas, but not through learning new ways to navigate or explore with new or old tools.

Anyways, nominating Touhou Luna Nights. Works well as a metroidvania AND a Dio Simulator

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

AgentAAA said:


> ouls-like seems to have a lot more in common with Diablo. it's more about grabbing stuff to increase your power while going through a mostly combat-focused set of areas to beat the game. they're similar in how they handle their boss battles, but it's a lot more of a numbers game. Correct me if I'm wrong, but opening up new areas in most souls I've played so far's happened through combat as a result of checking areas, but not through learning new ways to navigate or explore with new or old tools.


Not realy.

For example, I can get to any point from the start in DS1.

Some can defeat the final boss with lvl1 with lvl1 sword!

There is nothing similar between a hack and slash like Diablo and  DS.

DS is the evolution of Metroidvania aka souls-like.

You backtrack when you can clear or have better stats and weapons.



AgentAAA said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but opening up new areas in most souls I've played so far's happened through combat as a result of checking areas, but not through learning new ways to navigate or explore with new or old tools.


Slightly wrong, you need to trigger flood to acces Anor Londo, you need certain items so you even wound ghosts.
You need the bells to get to the Palace, you need soul vesel to reach the palace, you need the souls of the 4 king to reach the final boss etc.

You even need to go back for farming material etc.
There are no new mechanics to explore but there are items to access certain areas and even secondary bosses.

Diablo you just hack and slash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

SayoSenpaiPls said:


> Castlevania: dawn of sorrow
> Dead cells (one of my favourites )



Also iffy on Dead Cells being a Metroidvania, but I'll allow it.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also iffy on Dead Cells being a Metroidvania, but I'll allow it.


Can I use  *STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ ?? *


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Can I use  *STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ ?? *



If fits the bill better than Dead Cells and Control.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

Next y'all gonna nominate FIFA


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Next y'all gonna nominate FIFA


No really, it is 101 metroidvania!
See gameplay.

Dead cell is not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

I'll give you Dead Cells isn't a MV, but what's Metroidvania about Fallen Order?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll give you Dead Cells isn't a MV, but what's Metroidvania about Fallen Order?


Well let's see, you have all that is metroidvania.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> -Action-Adventure style gameplay/combat check
> -Huge Emphasis on Exploration check
> -Huge Emphasis on Backtracking check
> -Huge Emphasis on gaining new abilities to progress through previously inaccessible areas chekc



this game is a platformer, that emphasizes on exploration and backtracking, when you deblock, running on walls, slow, pull-push!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If fits the bill better than Dead Cells and Control.



Both of which I don't want in. But here we are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Well let's see, you have all that is metroidvania.
> 
> 
> 
> this game is a platformer, that emphasizes on exploration and backtracking, when you deblock, running on walls, slow, pull-push!



Is backtracking based on gaining new abilities that unlock new interconnected areas?

As such, I think I'll remove Dead Cells. I'll give it until tomorrow while thinking about it.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is backtracking based on gaining new abilities that unlock new interconnected areas?


Yes, I already told you so!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, I already told you so!



Alright.


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2019)

I feel like the metroidvania has too vague of a meaning if all it takes to be one is "get something that let's u explore somewhere". With that definition even Pokemon would qualify.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2019)

Karma said:


> I feel like the metroidvania has too vague of a meaning if all it takes to be one is "get something that let's u explore somewhere". With that definition even Pokemon would qualify.



Good thing there's a small comprehesive list that Khris wrote which people don't really care to read and just post whatever the fuck they want. And nah, Pokemon doesn't fit, dude.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2019)

>Fallen Order is a metroidvania.

You can't be fucking serious 

Delete this.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2019)

Well, I guess I'll be playing that game some more soon anyway, so I'll see. Somehow I doubt it, though.


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And nah, Pokemon doesn't fit, dude


I never said it did 

I just gave it as an example of a game that uses the "get something to explore somewhere" criteria, which isnt enough to be a metroidvania.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 19, 2019)

Naruto said:


> >Fallen Order is a metroidvania.
> 
> You can't be fucking serious
> 
> Delete this.



Tell me yourself.

He at the moment can't run on walls so he can't access a lot of elements of the map.

He can't push, so the element from 34:00 can't be pushed
etc.

I hate EA but this is the first game and a SW that I genuinely love.


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not sure if it constitutes as a Metroidvania. @Deathbringerpt or anyone that played it, thoughts?


I mean, it has some Vania aspects to it. I guess you can count it somewhat, with it's interconnected levels and abilities you need to backtrack for, and attain to progress further.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 20, 2019)

Naruto said:


> >Fallen Order is a metroidvania.
> 
> You can't be fucking serious
> 
> Delete this.



It is definitely a metroidvania. More than Arkham games.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 20, 2019)

Dark Souls 

Axiom Verge

Metal Slug 3

Darksiders

Valkyrie Profile


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Diablo you just hack and slash.


Mostly true, but that's more of a 'keys' situation at that point. Doom had keys as well, but I wouldn't necessarily argue it to be a metroidvania on that basis. with the exception on how to kill ghosts at least. More importantly - it's not the focus.

Also, you can beat diablo as a level 1 wizard with mana shield, there's a reason that's the world record. Just because you _can_ do something like that doesn't mean it's necessarily easy or interesting. though if we wanna be that loose we may as well throw up the kingdom hearts series - it does have new mechanics based on movement to unlock the greater world, backtracking, slowly unlocking new abilities to explore different worlds, etc.


----------



## Architect (Nov 20, 2019)

Hollow Knight
Ori and the blind forest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good thing there's a small comprehesive list that Khris wrote which people don't really care to read and just post whatever the fuck they want. And nah, Pokemon doesn't fit, dude.



Oh shit. Someone read the OP. Scenes. 



Architect said:


> Hollow Knight
> Ori and the blind forest



They're already in. 



Nighty the Mighty said:


> Axiom Verge





Nighty the Mighty said:


> Darksiders



I'll only count these two.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2019)

Y'all can add whatever games you want. In the end, they will lose to the true metroidvanias already on the list.


----------



## Simon (Nov 20, 2019)

Naruto said:


> >Fallen Order is a metroidvania.
> 
> You can't be fucking serious
> 
> Delete this.


Haven't played it yet, but it's being compared to em.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2019)

Not unless Super Metroid and Symphony of the Night "randomly" face off each other in the first round


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Well, I guess I'll be playing that game some more soon anyway, so I'll see. Somehow I doubt it, though.


I can't wait for you to eat those words, old man


----------



## Ren. (Nov 20, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I can't wait for you to eat those words, old man




Stop talking about games that I own but don't have the time to play


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm going to nominate Shadow Complex, cause why not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2019)

My Deadline nominations to even out the brackets:

Guacamelee
Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance
Metroid: Samus Returns
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Casltevania: Portrait of Ruin
Dust: An Elysian Tail


And with that nominations are officially closed! Keep a look out for a couple of first round threads later today.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2019)

Also, note that I'll do another draw for the round of 16 to keep shaking things up. And I'll reveal the draws after each round is finished to keep up the suspense.

EDIT: 
EDIT: Third match.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 21, 2019)

Cave Story and Momodora deserve some mention.

Iji if you count it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2019)

Reznor said:


> Cave Story and Momodora deserve some mention.
> 
> Iji if you count it too.



You're a bit late for nominations. 

You can contribute in the voting tho.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh, it's the 21st not including the 21st?

w/e

I just wanna to say things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 21, 2019)

I would nominate Worms Armageddon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2019)

Stickying this until the contest is done. Enjoy your weekend everyone. 

EDIT: 

Four more matches are up


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 22, 2019)

I wish someone would put Timesplitter, Bloodstained and Strider HD in it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> I wish someone would put Timesplitter, Bloodstained and Strider HD in it.



Bloodstained is in.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 22, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bloodstained is in.



I should have focused on more niche titles rather than the obvious ones. Then again, as good as niche titles are, if nobody plays them, it doesn't get any vote.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 22, 2019)

Casltevania: Aria of Sorrow ftw

Although i really like Momodora.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2019)

Four more matches are up:


----------



## Naruto (Nov 23, 2019)

Rez was on point with the Cave Story nomination.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2019)

Last batch of First round matches are up:


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 23, 2019)

This contest has taken over too much of the Arcade. I suggest completely deleting threads after the voting is done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This contest has taken over too much of the Arcade. I suggest completely deleting threads after the voting is done.



It would be better to archive them. Just for preservation.


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2019)

Shantae being ahead of Dead Cells is the biggest sin here.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2019)

Simon said:


> Shantae being ahead of Dead Cells is the biggest triumph here.


fixed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2019)

Reminder that starting tomorrow, first round threads will start closing, so vote if you haven't already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Reminder that starting tomorrow, first round threads will start closing, so vote if you haven't already.



First round voting has ended. The first four matches of the Round of 16 have already been posted:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2019)

Dawn of Sorrow losing to Batman is some fuckery


----------



## Karma (Dec 6, 2019)

Would the modern Tomb Raider games count as metroidvanias?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2019)

Seeing Batman Arkham asylum get a nomination but not Bloodborne is head scratching imo


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2019)

accusing AM2R of being donut steel garbo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2019)

I'd like to play Metroid Pinball one day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Naruto said:


> accusing AM2R of being donut steel garbo.




**NOT MADE BY COMPANY™*, *MY IMAGINARY BEST FRIEND?! NOT A GAME IN MY BOOK.**

At least he outted himself as a retard when he said his favorite game in a series is always the one that came out last.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **NOT MADE BY COMPANY™*, *MY IMAGINARY BEST FRIEND?! NOT A GAME IN MY BOOK.**
> 
> At least he outted himself as a retard when he said his favorite game in a series is always the one that came out last.



Talking with him didn't turned out well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Talking with him didn't turned out well.



I just wish Nintendo cared half as much about Metroid as it cares about Zelda or Mario. But hey, money first. At least Sega actually hires the talented autists who literally dedicate their lives to video games for children instead of fucking suing them.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 11, 2019)

When is this going to continue?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just wish Nintendo cared half as much about Metroid as it cares about Zelda or Mario.



Mario fans are so lucky, to be honest. Even Zelda stands on shaky ground when you consider the classic top down formula has mostly been seen in remakes or pseudo remakes (albw) since Minish Cap. Is there any guarantee the company will continue to make games in that vein when they run out of shit to retread for nostalgia? Same for Metroid, which has seen its first official side scroller in 15 fucking years and it's _another _remake.

Ocarina of Time and Metroid Prime changed the faces of their IP forever, but Mario? Mario has every single fucking genre by the balls in a fireflower grip.

Mario gets heaps of side scrollers every year, he stars in his own kart game, he has a guaranteed spot in a fighting game, he has party games, sports games, rpgs, and of course fully three dimensional platformers which started with Mario 64.

If you go to the Metroid subreddit right now, which is pathetic to say the least, even in there you will mostly see people sucking Metroid Prime's dick to completion on a daily basis, but generally agreeing that Super Metroid was totes cool because they would lose their hardcore fan credentials otherwise. And don't get me wrong, Prime games are very good, but Metroid is at high risk of losing its core identity forever.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 11, 2019)

Didi said:


> La Mulana
> La Mulana 2




Probably the best ever made, though the riddles stretch the definition of game and cross right over into phd thesis territory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> When is this going to continue?



It's been an announcement heavy week and will continue with the game awards tonight so I didn't want to drown the section with non-game threads. It will continue a few hours after the Game Awards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 12, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Mario fans are so lucky, to be honest. Even Zelda stands on shaky ground when you consider the classic top down formula has mostly been seen in remakes or pseudo remakes (albw) since Minish Cap. Is there any guarantee the company will continue to make games in that vein when they run out of shit to retread for nostalgia? Same for Metroid, which has seen its first official side scroller in 15 fucking years and it's _another _remake.
> 
> Ocarina of Time and Metroid Prime changed the faces of their IP forever, but Mario? Mario has every single fucking genre by the balls in a fireflower grip.
> 
> ...



Even Samus Returns, compared to the other 2d Metroid game, isn't that good. But it's been I don't know how many years since Fusion so I'll take it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2019)

Round of 16 has ended, click on the links below to see which game won.

 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
[CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]
 [CLOSED]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2019)

First quarter finals match up. Vote, discuss and enjoy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2019)

Second quarterfinal is up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2019)

Third quarterfinal is up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Fourth Quarterfinal is up. :metroid


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2019)

Shovel Knight/Hollow Knight are the pinnacles of this genre.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2019)

Shovel Knight isn't a metroidvania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Mario fans are so lucky, to be honest. Even Zelda stands on shaky ground when you consider the classic top down formula has mostly been seen in remakes or pseudo remakes (albw) since Minish Cap. Is there any guarantee the company will continue to make games in that vein when they run out of shit to retread for nostalgia? Same for Metroid, which has seen its first official side scroller in 15 fucking years and it's _another _remake.
> 
> Ocarina of Time and Metroid Prime changed the faces of their IP forever, but Mario? Mario has every single fucking genre by the balls in a fireflower grip.
> 
> ...


You’re overstating the prevalence of Mario side scrollers especially ones worth note. I think from Yoshis island until New Mario Bros we didn’t get one. And then the ones we’ve gotten since new suck. The best none full 3D Mario recently is the only one from the wiiu they won’t give us. Mario has some major misses. I say this as someone who owns all the mario switch games and has been playing Mario since the 80s.


----------



## JayK (Dec 18, 2019)

I don't wanna be devils advocate but I personally think that the Prime games are better than the classic Metroids ever were.

Then again, Retro is just plain insane (personally believe they are the best studio Nintendo's got) and I wouldn't be surprised if they'd be able to bust out a classic Metroid better than Prime either.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> I don't wanna be devils advocate but I personally think that the Prime games are better than the classic Metroids ever were.



Well, I personally don't agree with this take. But more to the point, the Prime series are extremely different games. I tend not to compare apples to oranges. I _prefer _the side scrollers, but that's preference. Despite structural similarities, they play very differently from one another, and one does not supersede the other.

I can't say DOOM is better or worse than Sekiro. They satisfy different urges.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You’re overstating the prevalence of Mario side scrollers especially ones worth note.



I don't think I am, to be honest. Maybe a lot of them are mediocre, but if I were to fetch every side scroller for Mario and lined it up with every Metroid side scroller, my point would become very obvious.


----------



## JayK (Dec 18, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Well, I personally don't agree with this take. But more to the point, the Prime series are extremely different games. I tend not to compare apples to oranges. I _prefer _the side scrollers, but that's preference. Despite structural similarities, they play very differently from one another, and one does not supersede the other.
> 
> I can't say DOOM is better or worse than Sekiro. They satisfy different urges.


Fair enough.

I'd personally love to see Retro having a go at their own take of a classic Metroid. I sincerely wouldn't be surprised if they'd be able to bust out a GOAT Metroidvania which overshadows the Prime series. Their track record and flexibility speaks for itself. Unfortunately though they've been on Prime and Donkey Kong Country duty since their foundation pretty much.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'd personally love to see Retro having a go at their own take of a classic Metroid. I sincerely wouldn't be surprised if they'd be able to bust out a GOAT Metroidvania which overshadows the Prime series. Their track record and flexibility speaks for itself. Unfortunately though they've been on Prime and Donkey Kong Country duty since their foundation pretty much.



Oh yeah, I just realized they have done side scrollers too 

I guess you're right.


----------



## JayK (Dec 18, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Oh yeah, I just realized they have done side scrollers too


I believe they also assisted in the development of the Mario Kart series.

I also don't wanna be too negative about the persistence of Metroid as a series. After all there is a sentence I've been telling myself since quite a while already:

_''Could be worse, could be F-Zero._''
(alternatively swap F-Zero with Golden Sun)

If worst comes to worst they could probably still pull off a miracle similar to the Fire Emblem revival with Awakening.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> _''Could be worse, could be F-Zero._''



Press F for F-Zero.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I don't think I am, to be honest. Maybe a lot of them are mediocre, but if I were to fetch every side scroller for Mario and lined it up with every Metroid side scroller, my point would become very obvious.


Well Metroid is pretty niche and it is a lot harder for it to make the jump to 3D. For a while people were scared to make 2D games


----------



## JayK (Dec 21, 2019)

Despite people likely not wanting remakes.

I still have hopes we get that Fusion remake teased at the end of Samus Returns.

Besides the fact that Fusion which was heavily limited by GBA tech could look amazing on Switch (taking MercurySteams ugly engine/graphic work into account) it's better than nothing at this point.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2019)

JayK said:


> I still have hopes we get that Fusion remake teased at the end of Samus Returns.



I will take remakes over no side scrollers at all.

But in regards to the Fusion "tease", that's because the project MercurySteam pitched was a Fusion remake to begin with. It was Nintendo that decided on Metroid 2 instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2019)

Semifinals are up :metroid


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 22, 2019)

Metroid is going to win.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 23, 2019)

@Naruto

I've been playing the GBA controls hack for Super Metroid and got lost after getting the Power Bombs and Phazer.
I eventually went to the wrecked ship thanks to the Shinespark and got the Gravity Suit before the grappling beam.

Then I went getting the grappling beam in Norfair and then to the water section, which turned out to be very easy with the Gravity Suit.

I have a feeling that I got the game out of order.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah that hack is interesting but it breaks the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 23, 2019)

Naruto said:


> Yeah that hack is interesting but it breaks the game.



Like making sequence breaking easy ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2019)

Final is up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Final is up



Congratulations to *Super Metroid *for being handpicked by the Arcade to be the best Metroidvania of all time. Thanks to everyone who participated, and hopefully everyone can participate in the next popularity contest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

*:metroidBonus info and stats:metroid*​
_*Castlevania Symphony of the Night* had the most total votes throughout the contest, with *50* votes in total. 

*Castlevania Symphony of the Night *had the most total votes in a single round in the First Round beating Castlevania Portrait of Ruin, with *14 *votes to nothing. 

Out of every multi-game series nominated, The *Castlevania* series had the most nominated games in the contest, with *7 *titles in total. 

Out of every multi-game series nominated, The *Metroid *series had the most total votes throughout the contest, with *126 *votes in total. 

The *PC Platform* had the most games nominated for, with *20 *games in total, making it the ideal Metroidvania machine in terms of quantity.

The *Game Boy Advance* had the most exclusive games nominated for, with *6* games in total. 

The *Game Boy Advance* had the most exclusive games voted for, with *84 *votes in total.   

*Castlevania Portrait of Ruin* and *Dust An Elysian Tail* are both tied for receiving the least votes, with *0 *votes each. 

Out of every multi-game series nominated, The *Guacamelee *series had the least amount of votes throughout the contest, with *1* single vote in total._


*If you're interested in more stats, kindly ask for them in this thread. *



Draws for each round


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Congratulations to *Super Metroid *for being handpicked by the Arcade to be the best Metroidvania of all time. Thanks to everyone who participated, and hopefully everyone can participate in the next popularity contest.



I propose fighting game series next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Yagami1211 said:


> I propose fighting game series next.



Dunn worry, I got a few cool surprise hidden. 

In the mean time, voting for the goty thread is officially open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 8, 2020)

Y not game of the decade?


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *:metroidBonus info and stats:metroid*​
> _*Castlevania Symphony of the Night* had the most total votes throughout the contest, with *50* votes in total.
> 
> *Castlevania Symphony of the Night *had the most total votes in a single round in the First Round beating Castlevania Portrait of Ruin, with *14 *votes to nothing.
> ...



That's a shame, Guacamelee is fantastic


----------

